# Winterize Blow Out Plug



## slogan (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello All,

I thought I would pass this on to whomever may be looking for a solution like this. I was trying to locate a one-person blow out plug that would free me up to do the winterization project myself. I found one at Camping World which was more like a 6" hose connection but it was on back order till sometime in January of next year. I needed something sooner and did a quick search only to find this:

http://winterizemanufacturing.com/

This is a really nice product. I used it on Saturday (Dec.11th) and it worked like a charm. Really good craftsmanship as well. Makes winterizing much quicker and easier.

Just thought I would pass it on to whoever may be looking for such a product. I am not affiliated with this company or product, just a happy consumer of it.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I just connected my clip on air chuck to the blow out plug and reduced air pressure to 20# then opened all water valves one at a time. took maybe 5 minutes. you can get the clip on air chuck at napa or any auto parts store.


----------



## Going Outback (Oct 27, 2010)

This is what I use, got it off ebay. Works great I could have made it myself but it's easier to just to click it and get it in the mail.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Wall Mart has the camco blow out plugs....

I think i got mine at the local RV store


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

walmart sell them in their rv section for $2.50


----------



## slogan (Sep 18, 2009)

I visit our local Wally World many times and have never seen the type that I posted about. Only the plastic nipple version that looks like someone would have to stand there and hold it while another person opens faucets. Maybe I have over-looked it, which is probably the case. My loss on value but I am still a happy consumer of the link that I posted.

I do like the hose that Going Outback posted. Wish I had seen that prior to this but either one would work fine for my purpose.

Thanks all,
Scott


----------



## orygun (Sep 22, 2011)

I looked at the Camco brass blowout plug on Amazon. It was around $6, but stated the shipping would be 2-5 months out. So I went ahead and followed the link to the "Winterize Manufacturing" site as noted further up on this thread. It was twice as much money, but will ship in 2-5 days. Looks like a simple solution.

Sure, I could have pieced together something down at the hardware store (and who wouldn't want a good excuse to make another trip to the local True Value), but sometimes internet shopping is just too convenient...


----------

